# A German Shepherd saves yet another owners life



## Laker (Nov 30, 2010)

Another story on how another german shepherd saves his owners life. These dogs seem to amaze me more an more. Check this amazing video out.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

seen it. awesome story.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

AWWW.....What a great dog.


----------

